# Tested some latex today.



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

I done some testing today with some bands.

Simple Shots black 0.8mm thick, tapered 23mm to 19mm x 10" active band length.

GZK green 0.72 thick, tapered 23mm to 19mm x 10" active band length.

The outdoor temperature was 59 degrees.

I used 3/8" and 7/16" steel and 44cal. Lead balls over the chronograph.

I shoot 8 of each balls with Simple Shots 0.8 and the same with the GZK 0.72

The final results, the GZK shot all 3 of the different ammo's on an average of 10 to 12 feet per second faster. 

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Not sure what people see in the SSB , my experiences have been pretty dismal. However , it is excellent for tying other bands to the forks and in the durability department.


----------



## Brewmaster (Jul 8, 2021)

Hoss thanks for doing the research! Would you share the FPS data with us that you got please. It would also be good to know your draw length and elongation ratio for reference. Cheers, Steve


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Brewmaster said:


> Hoss thanks for doing the research! Would you share the FPS data with us that you got please. It would also be good to know your draw length and elongation ratio for reference. Cheers, Steve


Draw length 50"
Elongation 500%
10" Active band length

Here's the top 4 shots of each size ammo, the other shots were just repeats.

3/8" Steel

SS black 0.08
245
246
247
251

GZK green 0.72
265
266
270
273

-----------------------------

7/16" Steel

SS black 0.08 
225
227
228
230

GZK green 0.72
241
242
245
257


-------------------------------

44Cal. Lead

SS black 0.08
216
218
220
221

GZK green 0.72
223
225
226
227

I'm not bashing SS latex, up until this year it was about all that I used, it's good stuff. But I noticed that the GZK latex seems to have a lot more elasticity.

I compared the GZK 0.72 to some SS 0.07 and the GZK seemed to be alot easier to draw to 50" draw length.




Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

It's not surprising that the .72 was faster. Thinner latex retracts faster than thicker. Test the same thickness side by side and SS will win. I've tested SS latex against almost every anti cold latex made. GZK, Catty Shack, 100% Slingshot, Celtic Catty, Precise, etc., and in every test SS was either just as fast or faster than the others. 

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

AppalachianFlipShooter said:


> It's not surprising that the .72 was faster. Thinner latex retracts faster than thicker. Test the same thickness side by side and SS will win. I've tested SS latex against almost every anti cold latex made. GZK, Catty Shack, 100% Slingshot, Celtic Catty, Precise, etc., and in every test SS was either just as fast or faster than the others.
> 
> Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


I'd say your correct, but the one thing that I do now is that when comparing the GZK and the SS in the same thickness the GZK is easier to draw. 

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

Hoss said:


> I'd say your correct, but the one thing that I do now is that when comparing the GZK and the SS in the same thickness the GZK is easier to draw.
> 
> Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


With GZK the ease of draw depends on the color. The dyes they use affect the latex. The orange is easiest, followed by green, and then black. 

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

AppalachianFlipShooter said:


> With GZK the ease of draw depends on the color. The dyes they use affect the latex. The orange is easiest, followed by green, and then black.
> 
> Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


I have noticed that, different colors in the same thickness does seem to have a different feel when drawing them. I wonder if the color effects the speed any on bands of the same thickness. 

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

Hoss said:


> I have noticed that, different colors in the same thickness does seem to have a different feel when drawing them. I wonder if the color effects the speed any on bands of the same thickness.
> 
> Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


100% it does. I've tested GZK side by side. Orange is slowest, by far. With green it depends on the thickness, and black is generally fastest and has the heaviest draw

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

I'll jump into the fray since thelast time I tried to do a comparison with some of HDFs reading there was a bit of discrepancies which I now attribute to my old Beta Crony seeing it's last days. I now have one of the Caldwell chronys like Hoss is using so the numbers should correlate a little better. Big differences are the latex and draw length since I was testing Snipersling .6 , BSB .62 and SSB .6 all cut to the 23-19 taper but on 8.5" bands using 6.25" active for my short 30-31" draw to the earlobe. Temperature was 45 degrees , altitude 5300'.
Snipersling .6 3/8 steel avg. 242fps
7/16 steel avg. 208fps
SSBlack .6 3/8 steel avg. 234 fps
7/16 steel avg. 201 fps
BSBwhite.62 3/8 steel avg. 230 fps
7/16 steel avg. 201 fps
YMMV
Wish I had some .8 samples to play with but don't see much use for that thick of a band for the type of plinking I do. I am assuming performance by thickness within a brand should be consistent but everyone knows what they say about assuming


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Do these both bands have same max elongation % ?


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

I did some more testing today, here's the results.

GZK 0.72 White
GZK 0.72 Black

Both bands are 23mm to 19mm tapered with a 10" active band length for a 50" draw.

I set up some soup can's at 30' away, then I shot four 3/8" and four 7/16" steel balls with each band set.

Here's the results.

With the black bands the 3/8" steel just dented the can, and the 7/16" steel went through one side of the can.

With the white bands the 3/8" steel went through one side of the can, and the 7/16" steel went through both sides of the can.


Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roll Fast (Sep 19, 2021)

Oh wow.
Gotta a bunch of NASA engineers frequenting this forum.
You guys are very precise and particular - and knowledgeable.
Thank you for all the information!


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Kalevala said:


> Do these both bands have same max elongation % ?


That is an important point but for testing I think consistent band length is more of an issue than maximum elongation for each type of band. Performance at maximum stretch could result in totally different numbers. In the little test I did I used the SSB as a baseline because it stacks the quickest and that to me indicates it is at it's stretching maximum. I think both the BSB and the snipersling could stretch more but I don't know if that would result in higher speeds or not.(probably!) That is when draw weight begins to become a factor and which is more comfortable and accurate. My choice is always less draw weight and better accuracy if the same or better speeds can be obtained.


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

Hoss said:


> I did some more testing today, here's the results.
> 
> GZK 0.72 White
> GZK 0.72 Black
> ...


That's the difference in the additives that color the latex at work. There's a lot of things that go into latex making, additives are just one of them. The humidity level when it was made and a lot of other factors go into it as well

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

The black lasts a good long time but the speeds are average in summer. In winter it just flat stinks. Imho. Easy to get though.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks for all the test numbers!


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

AppalachianFlipShooter said:


> That's the difference in the additives that color the latex at work. There's a lot of things that go into latex making, additives are just one of them. The humidity level when it was made and a lot of other factors go into it as well
> 
> Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


I thought the black was supposed to be more powerful than the white but I guess not, In my case anyway. 

Sent from my SM-A426U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slshooter (May 8, 2021)

"Both bands are 23mm to 19mm tapered with a 10" active band".

I know you will lose some bandlife, but wouldnt a 23 to 15 mm a lot faster?


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Slshooter said:


> "Both bands are 23mm to 19mm tapered with a 10" active band".
> 
> I know you will lose some bandlife, but wouldnt a 23 to 15 mm a lot faster?


I don't know if a 23mm to 15mm would be faster or not, what I've been doing is experimenting with different band setups that will give me the best power without going to the extremes. 
I like hunting squirrels and rabbits, it doesn't take much to kill rabbits but squirrels are a different matter, they are tuff little critters. 

I'm shooting these bands at half butterfly, I'm very capable of shooting full butterfly but at this point I'm more consistently accurate shooting half butterfly. 

Sent from my SM-A426U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slshooter (May 8, 2021)

Thnx mate, maybe its worth the try to get an slightly more agressive taper. at the moment Im gonna test the mysterious 1030 dangkung bands in a double configuration.

Keep on doing what ur doing. Its a good contribute!!


----------

